# recommended equipment



## fishiness

who recommends what?
thanks 
I wanna start taking some national geographic psychedelic style stuff  I won't hold my breath, but if someone can point me in the right direction...


----------



## saint

a camera would be a great start.... 


do you want to do under water stuff?

do you have alot of money to throw at it?

most ideal would be to get a dslr, the olympus e420 is a great/cheapish slr that has the possibility to get an underwater housing. you can even get underwater cases for some olympus flash units.


if your not looking at spending that much you could look at the olympus underwater series, like the mju1030 which is 10mp, 10 metre waterproof.


----------



## SKAustin

Recommendations will vary greatly based on what youre looking to do with it (Tank shots? Macros? Underwater? General use? Wildlife?) and what your budget looks like.


----------

